# Thinking about new pans



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Any recommendations?

(I know: silly question. )

Our stove is a flat top electric, so the pans need to have very flat bottoms.  I'd like non stick and reasonably heavy duty.  Do not have to be dishwasher safe.

O.K. . . . .Go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love my Calphalon.  Work great on my flat top electric.  Heavy duty and I can put them in the oven when needed.  The ones I have are nonstick and have glass lids.  I've had most of them for years, they have a great warranty.  The spout weld cracked and they replaced the teapot with a new version.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Any particular style?  There are a number of price points. . . . .


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have gone through lots of pots and pans in my life. Hands down, my favorites are my cast iron pans. From very inexpensive Lodge to somewhat pricey Staub, my cast iron pans are all I use now. Work great on my flat top electric stove. Pop in the oven.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Any particular style? There are a number of price points. . . . .


I don't know, they've changed them several times since I got mine; that's why I specificed the non-stick and the glass lids. Williams-Sonoma carries them and sometimes has good sales on individual pieces, though I've picked them up at Bed Bath and Beyond and JCPenny as well. I'll take a look and see if I can figure out anything.

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you're looking for a great medium-size nonstick baking pan, I love this one:

ProBake Teflon Platinum Nonstick 12-Inch Pizza Pan


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm potentially looking for a whole set. . . .or most of one.  I have a couple good small saute pans -- a 6" and a 10". . . . . but my pots are all . . . well. . . . no longer non stick for various reasons.  I have one decent covered saute pan, about 12" . . .but the non stick coating on it is starting to go.  Plus, it's not completely flat. . . I think it's just not heavy weight enough.  

I do like cast iron -- we have one good big cast iron fry pan, too -- but it's quite heavy.  So I want something fairly heavy but not too heavy for sauce pans of various sizes.  With lids. 

I'm willing to spend some money but don't want to spend a bunch and have it not be worth it.  I've looked at what's recommended at Consumer reports. . . . the ones they like best seem to be available at Amazon, but I don't want to buy sight unseen. . . AND, the 'best buy' ones don't actually have the best reviews on the CR site.  But, of course, you never know if people are being too picky, sometimes.   Or expecting more than they ought to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From reading, it seems that the Calphalon Contemporary is the current Calphalon most like what I have. The Unison has some new thing with the nonstick surface. The differences are discussed here:

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/820273

I would not be adverse to lunch somewhere near a Williams-Sonoma so you can look at them. There's one in Alexandria.  And probably one in Arlington....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea, Betsy!  

I also see something called "simply calphalon" which is definitely cheaper. . . .probably a lower quality too.  I'll check out the link. . . .


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I also have the calphalon nonstick with glass lids from Williams Sonoma, probably contemporary line but I don't recall for sure. If I were to do it again I think I'd not bother with the nonstick. It's come off in places on mine after not too long (maybe 5 years at most) and doesn't seem to really be all that nonstick anyway. My biggest complaint is the non dishwasher safe part. I think if you go without the nonstick coating many of the choices are dishwasher safe.

I do love the glass lids, though, and the handles mostly stay cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I also have the calphalon nonstick with glass lids from Williams Sonoma, probably contemporary line but I don't recall for sure. If I were to do it again I think I'd not bother with the nonstick. It's come off in places on mine after not too long (maybe 5 years at most) and doesn't seem to really be all that nonstick anyway. My biggest complaint is the non dishwasher safe part. I think if you go without the nonstick coating many of the choices are dishwasher safe.
> 
> I do love the glass lids, though, and the handles mostly stay cool.


Hmmm...mine that are probably fifteen years old now haven't lost any non-stick...you know they have a huge warranty, don't you? Mine had a lifetime warranty. One of the current non-stick versions is dishwasher safe, too.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm...mine that are probably fifteen years old now haven't lost any non-stick...you know they have a huge warranty, don't you? Mine had a lifetime warranty. One of the current non-stick versions is dishwasher safe, too.
> 
> Betsy


Huh, I didn't even think of that! Good idea, I'm going to check on that, thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Huh, I didn't even think of that! Good idea, I'm going to check on that, thanks!


The weld on my teapot spout broke and started leaking. I looked it up on the Internet and it was a consistent problem, so even though I couldn't prove when I bought it (it was a gift), they replaced it. I got one with a limited warranty in exchange, but I liked it better than the one I replaced, to tell the truth.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't put pans in the dishwasher anyway so that's not an issue.  Even if they're 'safe' to do so.  We're only two people so we only run the dishwasher about once a week. . . . we fill it with a weeks worth of plates, glasses, and untensils, maybe the odd serving bowl, and I wash the cookwear daily.

I can't decide how set I am on non-stick. I am not at all concerned about health risks, which reports I regard as alarmist to some extent; but my experience is that it just doesn't last. I know that, for example, a well seasoned cast iron pan may as well be non-stick. . . . .and the two smaller saute pans I have are very good nonstick and I am very careful with them.  And, in fact, the reason the sauce pans are bad are mostly because things burned in them.  

So part of me says, go with something high quality and don't worry about non stick.  I'd still not use metal utensils either way because the noise they make against a pan is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. . . .I'm not even sure I have any metal utensils left! (No actually, there is at least one spoon and a pair of tongs I caught my husband using the other day on one of the GOOD pans (he claimed he was being careful! ); I'll have to get rid of them if I do get high quality non stick new ones -- 'course he uses forks too even though I tell him NOT to!)

My mother always had the copper bottom Revere wear and after 50+ years they're still going strong. . . . . .

Keep talking. . . .I'm still thinking. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My first set of cookware was copper bottom Revere Ware that I got from my folks as a wedding present...but I got tired of polishing the copper bottoms, and the set I owned had bakelite (or something) handles and couldn't be put in the oven, which I occasionally want to do. My mom's Revere Ware held up fine. As did my grandmother's.

I like the all metal construction of the Calphalon, the weight, the glass lids so I can peek without lifting the lid and the non-stick which has held up well for mine. I like the warranty. And I like the non-stick. I'm not too worried about the health concerns. I don't twitch very much. Yet.  But I know it's a concern for others.

My folks were both alive when i got my pots, so my set is a minimum of fifteen years old and probably more like twenty. We did replace one saute pan that had gotten scorched a bit too often. (I think I disappointed my mom when I got rid of the Revere Ware, so I connect them with the decision to get the Calphalon. )

Calphalon also has a non non-stick set, by the way. Cuisinart are a great cookware, too. I think my daughter-in-law had that, though she seems to have been gradually adding Calphalon non-stick to her set. I look at them occasionally with the idea of adding a couple of non-stick to my collection. Love cookware... Hubby and I love to browse in cookware shops. Our favorite is a place called "Great News" in San Diego. It's always one of our first stops in San Diego and we buy something to use while in SD and bring home to the kitchen. This year, the new kitchen will have to get something special!

Maybe next week? Wanna come to Alexandria and eat in Old Town somewhere? There's a good Irish pub where, last I went, the wait staff actually seemed to be from Ireland.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have tried for years to make non stick work for me, but they all, every single one of them start looking gummy and peel at some point. I just had enough. I now use the pre seasoned Lodge logic pots, which I ordered free shipping from Amazon years ago  . I am a messy cook, I just don't enjoy the process of cooking. Actually, I just hate cooking.   Those pans are not always tended tenderly  . 

Hubby can now use metal forks without me groaning in them.

I also have a set of some tri pli stainless steel pans I got from Sams club years ago. Its all I need. Both materials, cast iron and the stainless, are more non stick that the non stick pans I ever had. Especially after a couple of years. 

When I had some really messy cooking sessions, after washing off the cast iron, I just throw them in the oven for a while and cook all the gunk off and then a little oil and back in business.  

I think I just need non killable stuff in in the kitchen, the way I cook.   I also need heavy type pans as the apartment stove I have to deal with the spiral thingy burners are so wobbly and out of kilter, any light weight pan would only cook on one side. 

I am trying to imagine what a cooking show with me in it would look and sound like


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a good point, Atunah.  I always use wooden spoons or tools designed for non-stick surfaces, including my whisk, with my Calphalon.  Hubby has learned to do the same.  But at the same time, I wouldn't say I baby the pans.  I've been known to get distracted and burn something occasionally.    And my Calphalon has stood up to it.  (And I'm really not a Calphalon salesperson, I just really like them and have had a good experience.)    I used some Sears-brand nonstick early in my adulthood, those didn't last at all.  Then I had the Revere Ware for several years--8 to 10?--then the Calphalon.

All this cookware talk is making me hungry.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just had a nice rye bread with nutella  

I never seen Calphalon. I am always confused about some pots. Like what is that dark material. I can't even think of the name now, its not stainless steel, I think its like aluminium of some sorts? It doesn't look like non stick. I am just so sick and tired of non stick items. I can never afford the "good" stuff, so I guess I was always stuck with those that didn't last. 

But I just don't have any trust in non stick. Plus you can't go over some temp, cant use certain oils, can't use certain utensils etc. I just can't be bothered to be so careful cooking. I can't stand it already and if I have to start treating my cookware like eggshells, I'll never get anything done. 
My hubby cuts the meat inside the pan with the steak knife.  . 

Even my stainless steel is showing some wear. Mostly scratches and such. But since its stainless, it should be ok. I always have Barkeepers friend in the house.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe next week? Wanna come to Alexandria and eat in Old Town somewhere? There's a good Irish pub where, last I went, the wait staff actually seemed to be from Ireland.
> 
> Betsy


Sounds good. . . .you're not talking about Murphy's are you? I went there when I was just barely 21 right after I was accepted into the Naval Nuclear Power program. . . . .I seem to remember having a good time. 



Atunah said:


> I have tried for years to make non stick work for me, but they all, every single one of them start looking gummy and peel at some point. I just had enough. I now use the pre seasoned Lodge logic pots, which I ordered free shipping from Amazon years ago . I am a messy cook, I just don't enjoy the process of cooking. Actually, I just hate cooking.  Those pans are not always tended tenderly .
> 
> Hubby can now use metal forks without me groaning in them.


Yeah. . . my brother got all my grandmother's cast iron. . . . I know they work great and are indestructible (the ones Richard has are probably near 100 years old) . . . . . the one cast iron skillet we have is very heavy for me, though. . . ."I cannot lift that pan!". . . .Still, part of the sudden desire is that we've ordered new cabinet inserts that will make getting things in and out of the lower kitchen cupboards much easier in general. . . .so I'm thinking we should do a pan purge when they're installed, keeping only the things that really work well for us, and getting rid of the old stuff that doesn't so much. And getting good quality replacements where needed. Perhaps I should quiz Richard about whether he really uses all of granny's. . . .and urge him to share. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> My first set of cookware was copper bottom Revere Ware that I got from my folks as a wedding present...but I got tired of polishing the copper bottoms, and the set I owned had bakelite (or something) handles and couldn't be put in the oven, which I occasionally want to do. My mom's Revere Ware held up fine. As did my grandmother's.


Well, there's your problem. . . I don't recall my mother _ever_ polishing them. They just lived in the cupboard. . . .they weren't for display.  Though it would be good to be able to put them in the oven if needed. . . . .

Keep your thoughts coming. . . .much to think about. . . . .fortunately I'm in no huge hurry!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, there's your problem. . . I don't recall my mother _ever_ polishing them. They just lived in the cupboard. . . .they weren't for display.  Though it would be good to be able to put them in the oven if needed. . . . .


Oh, no....Mom and Grandma's were always new-penny shiney....and every time Mom came over I could feel her giving my pots "the look."  I couldn't live up to the family standard...they had to go, LOL! (The pots, not my family.)

No, not Murphy's; this is a newer place and we ate there once and the food was quite good.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have really bad wrists, I need a special tool to open jars for example. Carpel tunnel and some other stuff. So I don't like carrying my cast iron around either. But I have 3 of them. One 10 inch round flat griddle pan so I can make chapati's, one 10 inch skillet and my favorite item is the 3 quart covered chicken fryer. I make a lot of stuff in that one, from goulash to stew, to soup and I have even baked german rye bread in it. 

I keep those 3 pans stacked on my stove at all times with the lid on top. The stainless goes in the cabinet. I barely have space for that anyway. Not much cabinet space in this apartment. But that way its always right there and I don't have to lift it around. Once its on the burner it stays put.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We've been keeping the one small skillet we got most recently on the stove -- called orGreenic -- Ed wanted to try it. You season it as with cast iron and then just wipe it out after using.  It's been fine so far, and he's careful with utensils in it (well, HE bought it); we've had it a couple of months.  I don't want to put it in the cupboard willy nilly for fear it'll get scratched by something else. . .but I have to put it 'away' somewhere when the cleaning lady is due because she doesn't get that it is allowed to live on the stove! 

Mostly, our problem is that we've been in this house for just about 16 years. . . .so we've accumulated.  That might not seem like long to some, but when Ed was active duty Navy we moved every 3 years or so and things got purged regularly!  We gave some stuff to my son when he moved out. . . .but there's still too much junk!  I'm feeling like we need a clean start!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sounds good. . . .you're not talking about Murphy's are you? I went there when I was just barely 21 right after I was accepted into the Naval Nuclear Power program. . . . .I seem to remember having a good time.


Murphy's is still there, but I was thinking of this place:
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/7/101739/restaurant/DC/Old-Town-Alexandria/Daniel-OConnells-Alexandria

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Atunah, have you seen the Pressure Cooker thread? How do you feel about pressure cookers? There's this Fagor 3-in-1 you should be introduced to...


I have not seen a pressure cooker that is electric that didn't have the pesty non stick in it. I went through 2 of them, each barely lasting a couple of years. On each the non stick started bubbling and peeling off in the bottom. They cost way to much to keep replacing. I can't use the stove top kind as my stove is not reliable as far as even temp goes. Its a crappy old thing.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mostly, our problem is that we've been in this house for just about 16 years. . . .so we've accumulated. That might not seem like long to some, but when Ed was active duty Navy we moved every 3 years or so and things got purged regularly! We gave some stuff to my son when he moved out. . . .but there's still too much junk! I'm feeling like we need a clean start!


Come back to Hawaii! Shipping your stuff halfway across the world sure encourages decluttering &#128522;. We were in our house for thirteen years, entered with one kid and left with three, and our new home is less than half the square footage we had! We definitely did some serious purging.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We never found it hard to do the purging when it was time to move. . . . . but haven't had the impetus since we got here and stuck.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am a bit concerned about the possible health implications of inexpensive nonstick pans, so I got a few nonstick pieces from Scanpan for sauteing and frying that are supposed to be more or less "harmless". The surface seem to be holding up very well and I love using them but I never use dishwasher or any metal tools. They sit very nicely on the flat top electric stove, unlike most of my previous pans. The rest of my pans are stainless steel Calphalon. And then all those odd bits and pieces that accumulate over time...


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

We've got a glass top stove (hate it - used to gas which cooks much better) and have had the hardest time finding pans that cook evenly. We've started getting All Clad Copper Core pans and LOVE LOVE LOVE them. They cook well and clean up even better. The really nice part is that the handles do not heat up so you don't have to remember to grab a hot pad. They are pricey but when we really started thinking about it, we only really needed 4 pans and a pot for pasta  . When a month came along that we had some extra $$ we would go buy a pan.

We've also started using cast iron. When we moved into our house we were told not to use cast iron because it could scratch the cook top. That was a shame because we've always used cast iron (at home and for camping). Finally decided enough was enough & started using the cast iron again. Just try to be careful to not slide the pan across the cook top. Cast iron is SO easy to clean - pour a little hot water in it while it's still hot then after it cools wipe with a paper towel & good to go!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gold Box Lighting Deal for 9 AM EDT is a Cuisinart Pan:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27?tag=kbpst-20

(above link is directly to the Gold Box page; image link below is to the product page; click on the link on the right side of the product page to go to the Gold Box Lightning Deal).



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  Unfortunately don't have time to look closely just now.  . . . . but send a PM about a good day to meet next week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately don't have time to look closely just now. . . . . but send a PM about a good day to meet next week.


I wasn't even sure if you were home to see it, but thought someone might be interested...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I finished thinking. 

Met up with Betsy today at a nice Italian restaurant next to a Williams Sonoma store and scoped out Calphalon. LIKED the the 11 piece set which they were selling for $450 and you got a bonus pan/lid. Which I didn't really need.

On the way home I popped into BB&B (Bed, Bath, & Beyond). Suprisingly, they had the same set, but for $50 more.  Though they also had store credit deals and what not that would have brought the price down some. I quite liked the set but decided to postpone a decision.

So, just now, I decided to see what Amazon had. SAME SET for $374. Prime eligible. And I had $22 in points on my Amazon Visa to use. So I clicked. 

Here's what I got: 

While I was at it I got a very cool set of tongs (we'd seen them in Williams Sonoma) that have rubber tips so as not to damage the pans,  as well as a rubber tipped ball whisk.

The tongs are way cool. When you hold them upright you can't open them and when you hold them down you can't lock them closed. Pretty slick. If I decide I really like the 9 inch length I may get one of the 12 inch pair as well.

Thank you, Aunt Betty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, that was quick!  You'll get them Monday?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We also were quite taken with this egg beater at Williams Sonoma (same price):


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. . . .they'll be delivered Monday.

BB&B had that egg beater too. . .don't remember how it was priced relative to WS, though.

After looking at them thoroughly. . .and with the very positive recommendation. . . . I was nearly decided.  And with the nice discount at Amazon I figured I'd not find them cheaper.  So I clicked.

Ed will be surprised. . . .but Aunt Betty just bought him a couple tons of rock to build the walkway with so he can't complain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm pretty sure I can use a 20% off on the egg beater at BB&B...and it's probably the same price.  Next time we're near one I'll check...  EDIT:  Same price on their website....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, Ann---

the pots & pans were supposed to arrive on Monday.  Did they?  Do you like them?  *she says nervously*

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes! They arrived... had to rearrange a little to fit them in the cupboard. It says not to stack them...yeah....right.  I put tea towels between them 

Ed's not been home much...working late...so I've not done much cooking but am happy so far. Did some fried rice the other night and it came out well. Other than that, just heating soup which isn't very exciting. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Coming to this thread kinda late, but it seems like a good place to ask whether anyone local (or who might be in this area_ sometime_) has any interest in two cast-iron pans. I bought them 20 years ago but rarely used them because I don't like having to use pot holders every time. Then I inherited my grandmother's two iron pans with nice long wooden handles, so I use those, and my 20-year-old ones aren't getting used at all. As heavy as they are, I can't see putting them up on EBay, nobody would want to pay the shipping!

I'll post pictures if anybody's interested. One's about 10", one about 6", both are about 2 1/2" deep.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

6" cast iron skillet?  I might be interested. . . . .happy to take a look at least, probably have no real use for the 10" one. BUT, the hubs likes cast iron -- and maybe that way he won't use my new ones and mess them up!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll bring it along when Betsy shows off her kitchen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just kidding.  But I'll bring it along whenever there's next an excuse to have lunch or coffee.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do want to show off my kitchen.  But I want to have the tile backsplash first, and that will probably be next month's project.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I went through oodles of bad pans before I finally purchased *All Clad*! They are fabulous pans!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the look of the All Clad, too...I keep looking at them to add one or two pans to my collection.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

A few years back, on one of the Black Friday sales, Bed Bath and Beyond had a special on Skookie kits. Each kit came with two ~6 inch cast iron pans, either square or round, for making Skookie cookies or brownies. I bought several sets to give as gifts and ended up with two leftover sets, one square and one round.

While the pans are just less than an inch deep, I use them frequently when I need a small pan such as for cooking one or two eggs. The pans also came with "pot holder" sleeves made specifically to fit the pan handles. Small cast iron pans are great!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Annalog said:


> The pans also came with "pot holder" sleeves made specifically to fit the pan handles.


I've never seen those anywhere! What a great idea. And easy to make, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I've never seen those anywhere! What a great idea. And easy to make, too.


Pretty sure I've seen 'em at the various craft shows I've gone to. . . . .they always seem kind of high priced because, yeah, I think they look like something I could make. And if _I_ could make it, it's not really very hard at all!  I've seen silicone rubber ones, too. . . . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I use these things for my cast iron. I have seen them in stores too before like World Market.

 

They slip on the handle and they stay there. They work really great for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. . .that's the thing.  . .at the craft fairs you can find them with all sorts of 'personalization':  sports teams, cats, dogs, etc.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay, I'm TOTALLY late to this party, but in case generations of future KBers search the threads for the wisdom of their elders on the topic of pots and pans, had to throw out the Belgique line from Macys:

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/tools-of-the-trade-belgique-stainless-steel-cookware-5-piece-set?ID=696600&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

I love these pans so much I want to marry them. I can't use non-stick because the fumes kill birds and I've got a couple parakeets I'd like to keep around. So about eight years ago I grabbed this set and they are just as beautiful today as when I took them out of the box. They have a pillow of air in the base so the surface heats evenly. Nice sturdy handles that don't loosen. I burned rice in one of them and thought that they were done for. My mom said to fill the pan up with water, add cream of tartar, and boil it, then hand wash it. The burn wiped away with a sponge. And the set costs next to nothing in the world of cookware.

So, ANYWAYS, I know you've already bought your pans... but for the NEXT time.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Those look nice Kate. I like the shape of them, especially that covered casserole. 

I use Bar Keepers friend on my stainless steel stuff. It has gotten everything off, and I can be a very very messy cook.  

I think I might get one of those belgique, that covered thingy is just the size and style of what I need. Or the soup pot they have would work too. 

Is that the only place they sell that line? 

Only thing I noticed it says, save for low and medium heat only. That wouldn't work then if I need to saute or fry things before making them into stew or such. Or one couldn't boil water on it then.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just putting in a late plug for the Calphalon.
Most of mine are from before the non-stick coatings.
And I love them.
You will have to pry my 20 qt stock pot out of my cold hands.
I do have a couple of pieces of Calphalon non-stick and like them too.
I don't have much choice it seems you can only buy the non-stick types now.  And I am not a fan of the stailess steel ones.  No reason - just like the aluminum ones.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Those look nice Kate. I like the shape of them, especially that covered casserole.
> 
> I use Bar Keepers friend on my stainless steel stuff. It has gotten everything off, and I can be a very very messy cook.
> 
> ...


I am an idiot and never even thought of using Bar Keepers Friend on pans! What a great idea! I've only used it for my sinks and bathtub. Never even thought of it on pans. Who wudda thunk! You wudda. And the rest of the world. I think I have a certificate here somewhere naming me as the President of the Last To Know club.

So the Belgique is (...I think...) a Macys brand. I've only seen them there and got the impression it was sort of their... generic... line. Sort of one step up from their really cheap stuff.

I have no idea what they're talking about with the low to medium heat, though. I fry and boil and heat and do everything in them and have never had a problem. I'm realizing that the set I purchased originally had stainless steel lids and these have glass lids. I wonder if the glass lids are what make them "low to medium" heat... Why did they mess with perfection? WHY?!!?


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I also have the Belgique pans with stainless steel lids.  I like that they feel sturdy without being as heavy as cast iron.  They heat evenly as well.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I prefer stainless steel lids. I just find them more durable.


----------



## amygamet (Aug 26, 2012)

I just bought myself new pans in August, and I decided to go a la carte.  Every set I looked at had one or two great pans, and several that I knew I would barely use.  I chose to buy beautiful stainless steel stockpots in three sizes, two large stainless saucepans, and three large skillets--one cast iron, one stainless, and one non-stick.  All three of those are enormous, and I love them!

So, I have some seriously mismatched cookware, and I couldn't be happier.  I was able to shop at Marshalls because I didn't want a matching set, which saved a lot of money.  All together, the "set" cost me about $200.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my favorite accessory for my Calphalon cookware:


It's a steamer insert that will fit in three different sized pots. I put a plate on the table and just lift this out of the pot, let it drip a bit and then put it on the table on the plate. (When it's just the two of us, I'm not very formal.)  Use it all the time.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I like that steamer insert, I could have used that yesterday.

I used a Belgique pan at our rental this summer and it was my favorite pan there. They had some low end t-fal that was awful, kept burning the pancakes, but the Belgique did a great job.

Also, I wanted to say now that we're moved in and unpacked, my Calphalon pans are amazing! I love having them back. My new stove is a glass top and the Calphalon are so nicely balanced. They sit flat and don't spin around or move at all. I've been cooking every day


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ooooo... preeetttty... Is there such thing as "Pots & Pans Porn"?  Because I think that steamer qualifies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I like that steamer insert, I could have used that yesterday.
> 
> I used a Belgique pan at our rental this summer and it was my favorite pan there. They had some low end t-fal that was awful, kept burning the pancakes, but the Belgique did a great job.
> 
> Also, I wanted to say now that we're moved in and unpacked, my Calphalon pans are amazing! I love having them back. My new stove is a glass top and the Calphalon are so nicely balanced. They sit flat and don't spin around or move at all. I've been cooking every day


I have a glass top, too, and the Calphalon are very well behaved. I just browned my pot roast and sauted some veggies and then took the pot off the stovetop and put it in the oven, glass lid and all. And it cleans up beautifully when I'm done.

Kate, here's a larger picture of the steamer insert. It's so pretty......shiny......



Betsy


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kate, here's a larger picture of the steamer insert. It's so pretty......shiny......
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


It would be welcome to steam my dumplings any day.


----------

